# First time Mother 4 months



## Lerat (Jul 16, 2007)

Ok so Here's my story 

I bought Perky and brooklyn from a bredder in my area .,
she was to be one of the best breeders for hairless and rex babies ..
So i bought perky who is the hairless of 4 months.. and brooklyn which is 2 months and is a rex ..

When I brought Perky home I noticed when I was holding her that she was umm fat lol so I did reserch posted pics on here and it was quite unclear as to if she was or not prego ..so as time went on well I belived she indeed was with her behavior and fattnes  So i called her bredder and this is what I got as an answer " shes too young to be prego , shes only been with brother since they were born so its impossible "

so she was moved away from brooklyn and well in the matetr of 3 days I cam home to this .









There 5 healthy babies momma rat is great shes taking care of them great
and i couldnt ask for more Ill post pics every day of the lil buggers so we can all watch them grow and I can sex them and have no more babies lol
I will mostliky keep a female for myself and the rest will ADOPTED :wink:


----------



## A1APassion (Jul 29, 2007)

well your breeder isn't all that knowledgable because rats become fertile at 6 weeks of age that is why you must sex them & separate the litter at 5 weeks

side note: a mother rat can become pregnant again at about 48 hours after she gives birth so don't let her interact with any males thinking it to be safe

<edited to add: I'm not too sure but because this is a brother/sister mating you may have health concerns with these offsprings... I don't have experience with this but it may be a good thing for you to research... I'm off to do a little>


----------



## fallinstar (Nov 26, 2006)

aww they are so cute! ur lucky it was a small litter! i cant belive that 'breeder' tiz mad!


----------



## A1APassion (Jul 29, 2007)

they do have some very healthy milk bands, so all is well so far

I have a hairless Mommy & she too had a small litter (only 5 like yours). She did very well with feeding them for the first two weeks & then at day 19 I found one had not made it through the night. We had no warning & were quite shocked. But it was when I reached in with a damp hand to retrieve it the other four jumped on my wet hand & began to lick off the water. This showed me that they were indeed not getting enough liquid even though I had seen them licking at the water bottle while out nibbling on food.

I have been supplementing the remaining 4 with esbilac formula since.

I had read that hairless rats have been reported to have lactation problems & this seems to be true with our Fluffy... the babies still suckle her but when I come into feed them, they gobble up what I offer. 

Please consider getting a can of esbilac just in case. Check their tummies for milk bands as often as possible. 

At 13 days you can introduce them to crushed up block food & once their eyes open they will be nibbling on their own.

Mine have done this but I plan to continue feeding them with the formula at least to the end of their 5th week.

I have pictures showing the babies eating from the small eyedropper on my webshots photo album

http://community.webshots.com/user/A1APassion


----------



## Lerat (Jul 16, 2007)

I have checked them since there born , every morning I clean the cage and check there tummies , count toes check ears eyes the whole works with all 5 of them so all good for ..I will keep on doing so until there gone from my house..

Im so upset at the breeder as shes still posting on the KIJIJI canada site with 2 pictures of which happen to be my girls and she said there still availble wtf ?? Theres gotta be something i can do to stop her now !!!


----------



## A1APassion (Jul 29, 2007)

kind reply: post pics of your ratties next to your receipt of purchase & post it in reply to her post about availability?

not so kind reply: do the above & continue the story that she doesn't know her rats from a hole in the ground

A breeder should darn well know the age of fertility in rats as well as know the common rules that can be found on every link out there about baby rats... sex & separate babies by 5 weeks of age

<shakes head>


----------



## Lerat (Jul 16, 2007)

Thank you I will do that forsure  Ill give you guys the link too


----------



## Lerat (Jul 16, 2007)

http://montreal.kijiji.ca/c-ViewAd?...2MXGuidMZ1142cf99-cbd0-a0e6-56b2-3122ffff912c


heres my add


----------



## renay (May 30, 2007)

Lerat I'm interested in adopting one of your babies, but if you're in St Hyascinthe you're kind of far could some kind of transport be arranged? I'd be willing to meet you half way if thats possible.


----------



## renay (May 30, 2007)

Also you can contact the SPCA in montreal, I'm in the process of adopting a few ratlets from them and I'm in contact with a volunteer there and she is SOOOOO nice! I'm sure she would gladly help you.


----------



## Kimmiekins (Apr 14, 2007)

You should be able to sex the babies from birth, if you want. 

http://www.afrma.org/sexing101.htm
http://www.ratz.co.uk/sexingrats.html


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

... Did she really think the brother wouldn't impregnate the sister? :?


----------



## A1APassion (Jul 29, 2007)

It really wasn't stated that the brother & sister wouldn't pair up... the woman told this person that the 4 month old rat was too young to be preggers. 

:x


----------



## OnlyOno (Apr 4, 2007)

yeah no. i'd do the not so kind reply because people should be able to trust their breeder. i wouldn't worry about health concerns from a brother-sister pairing as long as they have healthy lines to start from, but i suppose with this breeder you may never know. it's only a problem if both of them carry a recessive trait for something nasty.

i would def keep that esbilac around *just in case* but i find that all animals loooove to lick wet hands, it's not necessarily that they are thirsty, i think it is just a different sensation for them.


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

A1APassion said:


> It really wasn't stated that the brother & sister wouldn't pair up... the woman told this person that the 4 month old rat was too young to be preggers.
> 
> :x


Ah right... guess I read this:


> shes only been with brother since they were born so its impossible


and thought it sounded like she was saying if it hadn't been her brother maybe there was a chance. Sigh.


----------



## A1APassion (Jul 29, 2007)

just add her to the list 

you know, that list of people we all have (even if we don't bring it up in polite conversation) that we'd love to slap on the back of their the heads 

<eye roll>


----------



## renay (May 30, 2007)

lol.. I have a LARGE list for those kind of people  haha


----------



## Lerat (Jul 16, 2007)

Mines just gettin started but i have pleanty on my parrot list lol


----------



## Lerat (Jul 16, 2007)

The baies are now 1 week old !!!


since they move some much when im tring to take pics I got some videos instead Sorry I look drubnk with the videos its hard seeing where your hand is lol


The girls 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FEBbQgfJFhQ
The boys
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0R5AVK21czQ
And brooklyn 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LeSRMpp3wrU


perky is not a happy camper I got nipped really hard when i tried to take her so Ill let her chill out first


----------

